# high performance tandem cables



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

hey guys, i haven't posted in just about forever because of school, but could anybody help me find some high performance tandem cables, either shifter or brake cables? all that i've been able to find are the crappy ones from nashbar, which stretch way too much. this is, of course, for a school project where i need as little stretch as possible. thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## Spoke Wrench (Aug 20, 2001)

1. Try wwwtandemsltd.com. 

2. Most any bike shop can special order you what you need from Quality Bike Products. Regular retail will be in the $5.00 to $10.00 range.

I don't know what you are using them for, but tandem cables are normally 3,000mm long. Triplet cables are 4,445mm long.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Try Precisiontandems.com*

You drop Mark a line and explain jus what you are looking for:
[email protected]. Very good, and fast service!


----------

